# Compte iCloud créé avec partage famille



## Fuzariane (10 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Sans succès le support Apple n’a pas réellement pu me dire pourquoi je ne pouvais pas connecter le compte de mon fils.

compte créé sur mon iPhone 11 ( fonctionnalité famille dispo )

compte paramètre sur iMac El capitan 10.11.6 , HS ... impossible de le connecter

compte paramètre sur MacBook Hugh sierra ... OK se connecte... 

Ma conclusion, comme la fonctionnalité partage famille n’est pas dispo en tant que tel sur 10.11.6, le compte ne peut pas se connecter sur l’iMac ?

quelqu’un pour m’éclairer ?
Je vais finir par créer un compte iCloud différent sur une autre adresse e-mail. Faut il obligatoirement une SIM ?


----------



## ericse (11 Novembre 2020)

Fuzariane a dit:


> compte paramètre sur iMac El capitan 10.11.6 , HS ... impossible de le connecter


Bonjour,
Je pense qu'une capture d'écran avec le message d'erreur pourrait aider à comprendre


----------



## Fuzariane (11 Novembre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je pense qu'une capture d'écran avec le message d'erreur pourrait aider à comprendre



la capture ne vous en dira pas plus, je comprends pas comment insérer une capture sur ce forum. Désolé 

je vais chercher comment faire... 

Fenêtre qui s’ouvre où je saisie normalement l’authentification 2 facteurs, impossible de la saisir... les champs de saisie ne Sn affichent pas... loader qui tourne en boucle.
Puis 
Le message c’est « une erreur est survenue lors de l’authentification »


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2020)

Fuzariane a dit:


> je vais chercher comment faire...


Il suffit de glisser une image (pas trop grosse) dans la champ dans lequel tu tapes ton texte :


----------



## Fuzariane (11 Novembre 2020)

Merci ! J’avais pas vu le bouton ajouter un fichier lol
Sur téléphone


----------



## ericse (11 Novembre 2020)

FaceTime est parfois suceptible... iCloud et l'Appstore sont bien déjà connectés ?


----------



## Fuzariane (11 Novembre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> FaceTime est parfois suceptible... iCloud et l'Appstore sont bien déjà connectés ?



si je vais sur iCloud.com j’ai un message d’erreur erreur de connexion iCloud à rencontre une erreur lors de la connexion au serveur.

internet ok...


----------

